# A little action on the pond.



## Art Vandelay (Apr 15, 2013)

Black 60

This was only a one day soak, I had to shuffle some cameras around for some strutting video action and needed the mount this cam was on.
I have future plans of a full time cam on this location.  
















Red 40


----------



## Erock (Apr 25, 2013)

Them blue wing's i see? Sweet set up you got there. I'd love to own land with a decent sized pond on it.


----------

